# Fully Comp 17 year old ?



## R1KK1 BFG (Jun 17, 2009)

Hi guys im after some advice...



In the next few months im going to be working my backside off and getting myself a van and ill have to insure it myself.

Yes it is for business uses (and i do intend on becoming a sponsor in the forth coming months ) sooo does anybody have an idea about the price of fully comp van insurance for a 17 year old ?


Even better are there any parents out there who have recently insured their 17 year old son/daughter on a car ?


TIA Richard.


----------



## Shiny (Apr 23, 2007)

You'd need a totally different policy to a private car policy, so there's not much point really in comparing private car rates mate.

Don't really know who to suggest for a commercial vehicle/van policy though, i'm sure there must be someone around offering relatively competitive rates for 17 year old. We could probably quote, but our young driver rates are usually way off the mark as we don't specialise in the young driver market.


----------

